# iChat ... Do you?



## bigbadbill (Sep 5, 2002)

Besides the obvious lack of supported services (ICQ, Yahoo, MSN, IRC, Jabber are amoung my official requests to Mr. Jobs, let's hope he's listening) I think iChat is nice looking, feature rich and easy to use. But it could use some tweaks.

_Let the list begin!_

I do not care for having the Buddy List and Rendezvous in seperate windows. I'd like to see this info in one window with different icons or even colors seperating them into their respective groups. Sure would come in handy later on too, when Apple decides to add ICQ, Yahoo, MSN, IRC, and Jabber.

Scalable, or at least larger buddy icons would be nice too, and there dosen't seem to be any support for animated buddy icons. Even AIM users have this option, so I'm sure it's on the way.

I really like the way Epicware's FIRE docks itself against the edge of the screen. This would be a welcome addition.

On the positive side: Rendezvous Rock's! Very Cool.  Can't wait to see iCal and iSync!


----------



## valdok (Sep 5, 2002)

Getting info on buddies is also annoying, you have to go through a lot of hassle to get to it.  The buddy list is nice, no complaints.  My only real complaint is the lack of customization.  AOLIM and Adium have customization up the ying yang, and iChat has very little.  I don't liked the brush metallic look of iChat; I think it is a waste of space.  Other than that, I just hope they fix the bugs and make it a lot more stable.


----------



## Inline_guy (Sep 5, 2002)

I love iChat.  I never really liked chating before it.  Now I can't wait to chat with my friends...  I think it will only get better and better.

Matthew


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm not having any stability issues with ichat.....seems to be running pretty smooth.  I do agree it needs more features, one buddylist, more support for different chat protocols and well....different skins, hehe.  It does however seem to work better than Aim and Adium...i never liked those 2 for some reason =/


----------



## uoba (Sep 6, 2002)

I luv iChat but know nobody (except my fiancee, and father) who use it


----------



## Drizzt (Sep 6, 2002)

My list of things that need tweaking/fixing
1.Have there be some other way of showing that you've received an IM besides the bouncing icon.  That drives me crazy

2.When buddies are away and go idle DON'T remove their away msg!  It makes it look like 90% of the ppl on my list don't have an away msg up, but when I log into the official AIM, all those "idle only" buddies are idle w/ an away msg up.

Hopefully Apple will address many of these issues in their next release.  I have a feeling that iChat could/will be just as great as iTunes after a few revisions.


----------



## cybergoober (Sep 6, 2002)

iChat user here. Screen name: *osxrulz*


----------



## twister (Sep 6, 2002)

i iChat because it's new and fun.

Twister
T3Poh


----------



## evildan (Sep 6, 2002)

Sorry bigbadbill,

I had to move this thread from its original location, Mac OS X System & Software forum to here, becuase you're really looking for opinion of iChat rather then looking for help with it.

Subtle difference, but an important one.


----------



## Jason (Sep 7, 2002)

im gonna be a troll here 

ichat sucks, proteus rules!

but you can always hit me up at... you guessed it s/n BuddahBobb


----------



## Inline_guy (Sep 7, 2002)

Proteus was my favorite (and I still use it to chat with my MSN friends) but I LOVE iChat.  I do think Proteus is very strong though.  It saved me for a long time from having to use the awful AOL program... YEAHHHHH!

Matthew


----------



## bigbadbill (Sep 8, 2002)

Having never used Proteus, I'm wondering what features it has that you'd like to see added to iChat.


----------



## xaqintosh (Sep 8, 2002)

I sometimes iChat, but only for file transfer. for everything else, Adium. the most customizable AIM app, WITH a single-window tabbed interface!


----------

